# Majestic Gas Fireplace Insert Gets Sooooo Hot



## judyken (Feb 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with a majestic natural gas fireplace that has a closed glass front. I just had a local company come out to the the new home I recently purchased because I thought there was something wrong with my unit. It gets very hot on the surrounding hearth and the wood mantle. I was worried that it was dangerous, he assured me that it is normal for these units and that in fact most people love them for the heating aspect. My unit does not have a blower inside and he suggested adding one. He said this would cool it down a bit. Does anyone have any input on this? Thank you!!


----------



## seige101 (Feb 11, 2011)

judyken said:
			
		

> My unit does not have a blower inside and he suggested adding one. He said this would cool it down a bit. Does anyone have any input on this? Thank you!!



In my limited experience with gas fire places (i wire them and give it a brief test) They will heat up and stay hot without an added blower. All the builders i work for are cheap and don't spend the extra $$ for a blower.

Add the blower and enjoy the heat and cooler fireplace!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 12, 2011)

The blower will move the heat away from the closest part of
the mantel & keep it somewhat cooler. 
If you're worried about what temperature it actually gets to, you'll
need to find an InfraRed thermometer...
Also, check your installation manual to see if the installer met the 
mantel's clearances prescribed in it. Those were laboratory tested 
& if they are met you will be safe.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 14, 2011)

The mantle is safe up to 117 F above ambient room temp, which is 180 - 190F for most homes.

Need to test with an IR temp gun to be 100% sure as suggested.

If the mantle meets clearances, and the unit is operating properly you should not have to worry about it though.


----------

